# 09' $20,000 SuperDObass!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

From many years of urging of "the rats" coupled with *ALL* grassrooted angler desires of unheard of amatuer payouts... finalized details are complete for a potential *$20,000 first place payday *in 2009 right here in Ohio.

The Ohio River- Pike Is. pool will play host to the final *09' NOAA* event October 17th, making for a SuperDObass event!

A $215 entry- returned at 100% setting the stage on the best river bassn' time of the year. Get your practice in now...the field is wide open!!!!

Full details posted online soon!!!

Thoughts...

also...you can make it $30k if outa a qualifying Stratos!!!

nip


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

What about little old Ladue? Any BIG NEWS for next year?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

that'll be another thread...

but since you have my ear, ladue will be styled similar to EEI next year in that teams will be given a $ benefit to fishing the whole season and not DROPPING OUT OF THE CHAMPIONSHIP  

Where's all my online riverrats??? I thought you all would be drooling by now.... :C 

nip


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Hmm.My home pool? In Oct?I may be there.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Nipididdee said:


> ladue will be styled similar to EEI next year in that teams will be given a $ benefit to fishing the whole season and not DROPPING OUT OF THE CHAMPIONSHIP
> nip


We felt like we had donated enough money already. Just not our year! I like the option!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Hey Nip.........My hubby's drooling, he loves fishing the River  WB


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Where's all my online riverrats??? I thought you all would be drooling by now....


currently they are all laying on the floor in their homes, in some sort of shock.

my phone has never rang so much in one evening

October, on the river, brown fish and lots and lots of gas 

you have really done it this time


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i hear ya procraft! the beatty's are probably going to come out of retirement for this one!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

retirement? i fished against them all summer  

you will see alot of 'rats' come out of their hole for this one though


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I love it! 
Lockmaster will probably be busy tho!


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

Thats my B-day.Would be one heck of a B-day present!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

see they are already showing themselves!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i don't know if i'll be able to drag doug out of the tree stand, but i'll have to see what i can do.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

now we're talkn'!!!

We gave everyone over a year to plan...figured it'd help, it does happen to fall on sweetest day 09'...start workn' her  

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

She will not mined with a sweetest day check like that. Good work nip


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

What ramp? Not too many ramps in the Pike pool,let alone a really good one!

Rayland may be able to handle a tourny this big,if the place gets cleaned up a little bit.
Can't see Steubenville being near big enough.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

rayland is the only ramp that could stand a chance at a tourn. that size... and you better let the guy have plenty of notice. he didn't do alot for the sqt this year and parking was tough.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Indeed it will be out of Rayland Marina.

I hope all you rats work it! We dont have a mass following from this (Rayland-SouthEast) region- get the word out!!! We'll bring some yankees down!!!

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Just went back and saw the date, the day before MY birthday!
Thank you nip, your a sweetheart!


----------

